# me gusta



## Derreken

Domani ho la prima prova initinere all'università, non ho mai fatto spagnolo prima.. dovrò tradurre dall'italiano allo spagnolo, e nonostante abbia studiato ho ancora alcune incertezze, qualcuno mi può aiutare?

1) Come si usa l'espressione "me gusta"?

Es. "Mia sorella ha alcuni amici che amano giocare a calcio"

come si traduce? Perchè da quanto ho capito Amar e Querer qua non ci azzeccano un bel niente..

sarebbe corretto "Mi hermana tienes algunos amigos a que les gusta jugar al futbol"?

xxx


----------



## claudine2006

Derreken said:


> Domani ho la prima prova initinere all'università, non ho mai fatto spagnolo prima.. dovrò tradurre dall'italiano allo spagnolo, e nonostante abbia studiato ho ancora alcune incertezze, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
> 
> 1) Come si usa l'espressione "me gusta"?
> 
> Es. "Mia sorella ha alcuni amici che amano giocare a calcio"
> 
> come si traduce? Perchè da quanto ho capito Amar e Querer qua non ci azzeccano un bel niente..
> 
> sarebbe corretto "Mi hermana tienes algunos amigos a que les gusta jugar al futbol"?
> 
> xxx


...a los cuales les gusta jugar al fútbol.


----------



## mauro63

Derreken said:


> Domani ho la prima prova initinere all'università, non ho mai fatto spagnolo prima.. dovrò tradurre dall'italiano allo spagnolo, e nonostante abbia studiato ho ancora alcune incertezze, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
> 
> 1) Come si usa l'espressione "me gusta"?
> 
> Es. "Mia sorella ha alcuni amici che amano giocare a calcio"
> 
> come si traduce? Perchè da quanto ho capito Amar e Querer qua non ci azzeccano un bel niente..
> 
> sarebbe corretto "Mi hermana tienes algunos amigos a que les gusta jugar al futbol"?
> 
> xxx


 
La frase andrebbe cosí : ...tiene algunos amigos que les gusta jugar al futbol  o
a los cuales (que)  les gusta ....   o 
a quienes les gusta. 
La piú usata è la prima anche se le piú corrette sono le ultime due  
Gustar = Piacere . Si usano in ugual modo
Potresti anche dire ... algunos amigos que aman jugar al futbol, peró risulta un po' vezzosa, troppo delicata magari !
In altri contesti forse andrebbe meglio, p.es : Amo ir al cine o al teatro , amo la literatura ecc 

Querer non ci azzecca quà perche significa Volere.
Un altro modo di dire Amar, in questo senso ,sarebbe Gustar mucho o muchísimo......


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> _Querer_ non ci azzecca (meglio: non è appropriato) qua perché significa _volere_.
> Un altro modo di dire _amar_, in questo senso, sarebbe _gustar mucho o muchísimo_......


Due piccolissime correzioni.


----------



## mauro63

claudine2006 said:


> Due piccolissime correzioni.


 
grazie, sempre si impara !


----------



## Derreken

Grazie mille a tutti... stamani è andata abbastanza bene, sono davvero soddisfatto ^_^


----------



## CRISSY

mauro63 said:


> La frase andrebbe cosí : ...tiene algunos amigos que les gusta jugar al futbol o
> a los cuales (que) les gusta .... o
> a quienes les gusta.
> La piú usata è la prima anche se le piú corrette sono le ultime due
> Gustar = Piacere . Si usano in ugual modo
> Potresti anche dire ... algunos amigos que aman jugar al futbol, peró risulta un po' vezzosa, troppo delicata magari !
> In altri contesti forse andrebbe meglio, p.es : Amo ir al cine o al teatro , amo la literatura ecc
> 
> Querer non ci azzecca quà perche significa Volere.
> Un altro modo di dire Amar, in questo senso ,sarebbe Gustar mucho o muchísimo......


----------



## CRISSY

Mi hermana tiene algunos amigos a los que les gusta jugar a fúfbol


----------



## claudine2006

Derreken said:


> Grazie mille a tutti... stamani è andata abbastanza bene, sono davvero soddisfatto ^_^


Mi fa piacere.


----------



## mauro63

CRISSY said:


> Mi hermana tiene algunos amigos a los que les gusta jugar a fúfbol


 
Senza la "a"  va meglio


----------



## deida

é spagnolo di México:

Mi hermana tiene unos amigos a los que les gusta jugar futbol ó
Mi hermana tiene unos amigos que les gusta jugar futbol

No sensa la "a". sensa "al" ... que les gusta jugar al futbol (en México) 

*Amar si usa per la sposa o la fidenzata
Non per cualsiasi cosa

Querer si usa per amico.


----------



## claudine2006

deida said:


> È spagnolo del Messico:
> 
> Mi hermana tiene unos amigos a los que les gusta jugar futbol ó
> Mi hermana tiene unos amigos que les gusta jugar futbol
> 
> Non senza la "a". senza "al" ... que les gusta jugar al futbol (in Messico)
> 
> *_Amar_ si usa per la sposa o la fidanzata, non per cualsiasi cosa
> 
> _Querer_ si usa per un amico.


----------



## mauro63

deida said:


> é spagnolo di México:
> 
> Mi hermana tiene unos amigos a los que les gusta jugar futbol ó
> Mi hermana tiene unos amigos que les gusta jugar futbol
> 
> No sensa la "a". sensa "al" ... que les gusta jugar al futbol (en México)
> 
> *Amar si usa per la sposa o la fidenzata
> Non per cualsiasi cosa
> 
> Querer si usa per amico.


 
*Tra le due frasi va meglio la prima ( a los que o a quienes les gusta...) la seconda forma è meno curata peró la si sente molto nel parlato.*
*Anche qui in Argentina puoi dire jugar al futbol o jugar futbol  ma non ho mai sentito jugar a futbol. *


----------



## jazyk

> Cuando significa ‘practicar un juego o un deporte’, en la lengua culta se usa como intransitivo y el nombre del juego va con artículo y precedido de la preposición _a:_ _«Jugaban al fútbol de la mañana a la noche»_ (Martínez _Evita_ [Arg. 1995]); _«_


Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas


----------

